# Need remedy immediately!! Help!



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey everybody, I just got home about 30 minutes ago from a disasterous trip to the park. Literally the only park visit we've ever had that was actually bad, and it was less than 10 minutes in that it turned sour! To tell the events, I'll make a list in the order the visit went. It went like this.... 




Get out of the car
Potty
Start walking, apprx. 50yds
Hear a noise like someone hitting a metal garbage can, it echos a little (moderately loud)
Beau seems nervous.
I stop on the path, call beau to me, and have him sit beside me to console him.
After 30 secs, he panics and starts running in the direction away from the noise
He's 76lbs and very strong - I can't stop him and he pulls me off the path and into a field, so I have to run with him apprx 20yds to keep my footing or be pulled face first into the ground.
When I finally have enough footing to stop and make him stop, I hold his collar (he's wearing a collar and a harness to ensure that he'll have identification if anything ever happens - like he gets away).
While I'm leaned over trying to calm him, holding his collar, he tries to run again and pulls the collar out of my hand. I have a retractable leash (never had any problems with him on it til today), which fell on the ground, so I had to grab the cloth part as he ran. I had to let go and grab it several times to avoid being pulled down until it unwound all the way pulled the handle into my hand.
(I know this might sound silly- but it was a last resort, reflex type thing) As soon as I had the handle in my hand again, I sat flat on my butt in the grass and became dead weight so he couldn't go any (much) further.
For the next 15 or so minutes, he would alternate between laying (not calm) and trying to run again, even after the noise stopped. At one point, he even ran "behind me" and managed to pull me flat on my back about 2 feet in the grass.
 I called my mom, quickly told her the situation in case he got away and I didn't have time to call her for help (We live 5 mins from the park) I told her I was gonna try to get him back to the car and come home.
We walked in a completely different direction we'd come to get back to the car. Drive home was safe, and when we got home he acted normal in the backyard.


So my question -what should I do?! I don't want this experience to ruin our trips to the park and I don't want him to be terrified of noises. This has only happened twice - once a long time ago, when someone was revving their car's engine (RIDICULOUSLY LOUD) when we were passing their house. The current plan is to take him to the park again tomorrow afternoon with my mom for a walk. Any suggestions?


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry this happened to you. I know it is frustrating. Glad you are going back to try again. The only thing I can suggest is having treats with you or a favorite toy or ball. Make it fun to get his mind off of the scary thing. Good luck!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do go back to the park, but just sit somewhere for awhile so you have control, until you think he is calm and not panicking. 

I'm glad you were able to keep hold of him, sitting down was a smart move. I hope you didn't hurt your hands on the retractable leash. Personally, I would never use those, you have very little control, if any with them, and like you found you may not be able to stop the leash from pulling out all the way just when you need to control the dog. 

Exposing him to the place that frightened him is good, safely for both of you. So sorry you both went through this!


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement yall. My hands are okay, and I credit that to the fact that it's a flat cloth leash instead of the traditional cylindrical-tube-string type. 


One more thing I forgot to add, which you mentioned, Sandy - He wouldn't accept treats at all. When he would lay for a longer period of time without running, I'd try to offer him a treat (I always have them in my pocket for walks in case kids want to pet him, I try to get them to make him sit and give him the treat first) and he would smell it then completely ignore it. Even setting it on his paw so he could clearly have it, he didn't focus on it at all. Ceasar Milan once said something about dogs that are in high level alertness (or something like that) - like nervous, vicious, etc - won't accept food. At least, that's what I thought of when he didn't take the treats.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

IMHO I would actually try to get him used to the noise first at home; even though I doubt that someone AGAIN may be putting trash in the garbage can again tomorrow; then take him back to the same place. Based on what you are saying don't think he will respond to treats.


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't think that's what the actual noise was - that's just sort of what it sounded like. So I'm not sure what to expect going back there. But if I can think of something that might sound like that - I might try before heading there. Sort of what home to be his "safe haven" though, I don't really want to scare him at home.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm wondering if perhaps there was another animal involved--a raccoon getting into can or something, and the scent plus the noise spooked him. just a thought...

I don't think the treats will help when he's panicked, but if you could bring some very high value ones to keep his attention on you for the next few visits it might help out. if its not too hot out, could he wear a thundershirt or a really snug T-shirt? 

I'm sorry this happened and glad neither you nor Beau were hurt.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

you always start with lower sounds and you increase them as he gets accustomed to them. You watch closely for his reaction and you teach him that he should not run from it. 
Also, do you have a harness? As mylissyk stated I would also stay away from the retractable leash.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

We had a similar incident in which I was holding open a dumpster lid (in an unfamiliar place) and it got away and slammed with a metallic bang. Arthur went nuts, dancing and pulling and trying to run away. I allowed it (running with and directing him) and got him to the car and put him in, and he continued to tremble and act spooked (even with treats, which he ate) for 10 minutes. When we got home it was forgotten. This all seems strange—why would dogs who are used for hunting be shy of such sounds?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

How old is he? And is he ok on walks? I would most definitly get rid of the retractable leash. ( I hate those things) Perhaps put a harness on him with a shorter leash for more control. I would not put him back in that situation until you have more control.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

BeausMama said:


> Beau seems nervous.
> 
> I stop on the path, call beau to me, and have him sit beside me to console him.


The consoling part I would have left out, you're validating his nervousness and this could be part of why it escalated.


----------



## BeausMama (Jan 14, 2012)

The trip to the park was cancelled today because (whether I liked it or not) there were loud noises around the house today and Beau reacted by tucking his tail and walking nervously around the living room. He again wouldn't go in the direction of the noise (an obnoxiously loud motorcycle outside), but he did respond to treats. After the noise stopped, I took him into the front yard to show him that everything was still okay. He was nervous at first but then calmed down and relaxed to normal. He also won't stay in the backyard long before wanting back inside because of the construction work next door. Why would noises like this affect him so strongly, all of the sudden? It's so strange to me. We're making it. Thanks for the support, ya'll.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

How old is he? Puppies go through fear phases, hopefully that will be the case and he will outgrow it. 

Do try to work with him when you have low level noise by giving him treats and making it all good when he is hearing the noise. If this is a serious on going problem it might be worth it to get some recordings of the noises that seem to scare him the most and play them routinely as background noise, slowly increasing volume as you see him ignoring it.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I was thinking exactly what Deb was, step 6 could have escalated it. When nervous or anxious trying to console with pets, etc. can escalate things. I think it's generally best for you to remain confident and redirect your dog. Do something he is confident it... even if it's taking a quick walk or run. I've gone wrong in the past with this too. It's tough, we want to comfort our dogs and I have to remind myself that the best way to comfort them is keep going. They will take more comfort from you being strong and in control then they will from pets and cuddles.


----------

